
Ask HN: How do you imagine a website which shows live progress of anything? - aramalipoor
I&#x27;m a full-stack software engineer and recently I was thinking to work on a site where you could see live progress of community goals, a company&#x27;s projects, national milestones, etc.<p>Currently I just have a vague vision of how it feels. It is what people will look at every morning. It looks like a string of news&#x2F;progress towards a special topic you want to follow.<p>Do you want to see how Google is progressing towards their new product?<p>Do you want see how AI, as an industry, is making progress and where we are now?<p>Even as a manager or CEO you can see the progress of your projects, initiatives, milestones. I know there are many tools and technology that can achieve this, but I&#x27;m thinking of something exciting and really useful in every one everyday life.<p>Imagine you have a magic wand, how do you want it to work? What do you like it to look like? What is the most exciting thing you want to see in this website?
======
ainiriand
I find your concept extremely interesting. If you ever commit to build it,
please let us know.

If I could use your website I would like to see different topics grouped by
type and to be able to add my own roadmaps/milestones. Then I would like to
see what is the next step I should complete next to go to advance. I do a lot
of sideprojects but I feel that many times I just need a small amount of
motivation to go on, this can do that.

